
Ask HN: Is there anyone with whom I can do remote research work? - rishiloyola
I am a recent graduate in Computer Science degree. I have excellent coding skills, but now I want to shift to the research side. Along with my job, I want to collaborate on research ideas and want to do something. Is there anyone looking for such candidates? Or can someone recommend me some research labs or professors?<p>Link to my profile - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;rishi-shah-78103bab&#x2F;
======
DrNuke
>I want to collaborate on research ideas and want to do something.

Nobody will feed you because your proposition does not make sense for
corporations or academy, so I have a one year plan that will hopefully put you
on the right path: help yourself by browsing the 2018 arXiv.org literature in
a CS domain you really like for the long term of your career, start reading
some papers in detail and try implementations, slowly but steadily learn more
and become an expert in that niche while interacting with its communities and
conferences, finally produce a case study showing that you can make a
contribution. If all goes well, this is like a remote MSc that might be enough
to get your foot somewhere on your terms.

~~~
rishiloyola
Yes, that makes sense. Thank you for your advice :)

------
lovelearning
Not an answer, but just wanted to give a heads up that your linkedin URL shows
a blank page with a linkedin login dialog and you may be losing good contacts
because of their auth wall. Consider posting your CV on your own website or
some publicly accessible website.

~~~
rishiloyola
Thank you very much for your point. I should have thought about it. I will
make my website soon :)

Here is the link to my cv -
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RUpDfhM1Un1_Pg14smt_Nhd7f7f...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RUpDfhM1Un1_Pg14smt_Nhd7f7f07uXF/view?usp=sharing)

~~~
burning_hamster
Very impressive CV. You had a busy and productive last couple of years.

Major point: you have worked on a large variety of very different tasks, which
is exactly the right thing to do at this stage and will benefit you hugely in
the long run. However, that means you will need something other than your CV
that indicates some sort of focus in an area that will likely interest you
longterm. People that hire want to know that you will still be around
tomorrow. For academics, "being around" does not necessarily mean their
research group but extends to the general field. You should start by
communicating the direction(s) that you would like to pursue when making
something like this post. Long term, I would try to build a portfolio of small
projects or one larger project in that area.

Minor point: "Wrote couple of technical articles" is a bit colloquial and jars
with the language in the rest of the CV. Use "several" instead of "couple of".

~~~
tropo
"couple of" means 2.

"several" means more than that, generally 3 or 4.

They have equal levels of formality.

------
barry0079
Have you tried contacting any academic staff from your degree you're on good
terms with?

~~~
rishiloyola
Hi barry0079

Yes, I did. Unfortunately no one interested in working remotely. That's why I
posted it over here.

